# National Geographic Best 100 Photos



## 'Daniel' (Dec 6, 2005)

Just a heads up to look out for a special edition National Geographic containing what the editing team class as the 100 greatest photos form their magazine.  It will be displayed (for sale) till February 1 2006.  It retails at $9.95 or £5.99 GBP.

Check it out, I haven't looked at it all yet but the pictueres are amazing.

There is also a section on the NG website concerning just this:

http://www.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/100best/


----------



## Rob (Dec 6, 2005)

I bought the one last year and it was well worth it!

Rob


----------



## &Denekamp (Dec 6, 2005)

Those photos are amazing. 

Saidly I don't have money for a membership on NG, but I always browse through it at the bookstore. But I think I'll be buy this bookwhen I see it in the stores over here. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

